# BIGbiscBite



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 4, 2008)

Don't ya love it when a pic like this shows up?








nerd


----------



## Itort (Jun 5, 2008)

Good pic, you can even see the serations on the beak.


----------



## Isa (Jun 5, 2008)

Very good picture

Your tort have a very cute little face

I have to say that the flower is very nice. I would love to have flowers like that in my backyard all year long


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Terry I just love your closeups. Doesn't get much better then that. Could you tell me again what type of camera you are using. I think I want one.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 5, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> Terry I just love your closeups. Doesn't get much better then that. Could you tell me again what type of camera you are using. I think I want one.



Robyn the camera isn't exceptional at all. In fact most everyone has a good camera.. it's just doing the best with what you have. 

It's a 2 year old Sony with a 2cm "Macro" lens.. which means it focuses best at about 3/4" from the subject.. that's close - http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs/Sony/sony_dscw70.asp

For example..






nerd


----------



## Isa (Jun 5, 2008)

I am speechless.

This is an amazing picture, you are a very good photographer.

Isa


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 5, 2008)

Itort said:


> Good pic, you can even see the serations on the beak.



Thanks Larry.. I wasn't really meaning the quality - the "BIG" Bite is what I meant. Of course Robyn asked about the camera.

Here's another 'close-up'.. taken inside. A little guy obviously..






nerd


----------



## Josh (Jun 5, 2008)

beautiful photos, terry. take a look at that eggtooth in the last one!


----------



## Isa (Jun 5, 2008)

She is completely adorable with the little eggtooth,

It seems like she is thinking about something 

Isa


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jun 7, 2008)

I LOVE close-up pics, especially when you can see the details. Your pics are so awsome!!! And I love the color!!! 

I think that my sulcata is finally getting used to a camera in his face. At first he was a little shy, but now when I start taking pics of him he doesn't seem to care at all.

Tortoises are so fun to get picturs of. 

_________________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------

